# Hunting hogs with dogs



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be gone hunting this weekend, so I'll be sure and document the trip. We're using my bug out vehicle, two four wheelers and some armored dogs to go after pigs in middle GA. It's an 8600 acre clover farm, ground is fairly flat so I'll be good for some one on one knife action with porky. Bacon here I come.

I am taking as my carry-

BOV and all its gear (packs, survival stuff, .40 handgun, 7.62x39 rifle)

.270 rifle
pandemic survival knife (makes a spear too)
4 d cell LED maglite
leatherman wave
survival kit inside my cane just in case i get limpy out there.

Will be riding FJ and polaris 4x4 quad bike


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Now were talkin.. I have been huntin hogs all my life.. We hardly ever shot them though. We would let the dogs catch em and we would tie em up and sell em to a huntin outfitter or feed em up with corn and butcher them.. DON'T EAT A WILD BOAR!! Get a nice sow or shoalt.. Be sure to take a med kit and surgical kit if you can.. At least some fishing line and a needle for emergency stitches for you or the dogs.. It will be some of the most fun you have had with clothes on.. Ga/Fl is ate up with hogs!! Night huntin is even more fun and even LEGAL on private property.. Take pics and vid if you can.. Keep us updated..


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My wife's nephew and his son went pig hunting with dogs in GA.

The dogs run the pig until it cannot run. The dogs attack the pig. The hunters ride up in an ATV. One hunter holds the dogs; another the pig's legs; another slits the pig's throat.

Now I don't give a damn how a pig is killed so I can eat bacon but that ain't hunting.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh I'm doing the whole thing on youtube, and yeah I got the FJ's medical kit with all the good stuff. Ahead of you there, specially for me when I can't hobble out of the way in time lol


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> My wife's nephew and his son went pig hunting with dogs in GA.
> 
> The dogs run the pig until it cannot run. The dogs attack the pig. The hunters ride up in an ATV. One hunter holds the dogs; another the pig's legs; another slits the pig's throat.
> 
> Now I don't give a damn how a pig is killed so I can eat bacon but that ain't hunting.


Hell no it's not hunting, it's *pure slaughter*. I did pack my nasty rifle just for you so maybe if I see one at a distance I can hunt it for real and get you a video, at least a picture to sate you


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Success! 230lb brown boar taken by just the bay dogs. Got a video coming soon.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't consider any method against an invasive species that does billions of dollars in damage to farmers fields "not hunting". If it were an invading army, I would not give them a "sporting chance". The idea is to simply kill as many of them as possible using any means available. The by-product of killing pigs, you can eat them. 

By the way, buying bacon in the store is not hunting. They were slaughtered. I don't care how bacon winds up on my plate as long as it does. ::clapping::

Hope your efforts go well Leon.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

When I was small a trustee at my grandparents would feed the hogs a hand full of corn every day. When it was butcher day they would walk up to the fence and got a 22lr between the eyes. Drop without a sound.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

DrHenley said:


> Pigs are a nuisance animal and so anything goes. However, if I'm going to eat it, I don't want it to know I'm even there until it is too late.
> 
> As the old timers used to say, "Don't let the pig lose it's squeal." In other words, if it gets excited and squeals before it dies, then it doesn't taste as good.


This is good advice. I've never had the opportunity to hunt hogs but it's been my experience that the harder it dies the worse it's going to eat. My personal opinion is that a hard death makes the meat tougher than it should be and induces gaminess in the meat.

Leon glad your hunt was successful, hope it was a good time.

-Infidel


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If you have video on demand and get the sportsman channel check out last weeks Aporkalypse '13 Pigman episode with Ted Nugent. We simply can't kill enough feral hods in Texas to control the population right now.

"“Two-thirds of the feral hog population has to be killed just to maintain their numbers. They are fervent breeders and we’ve found, for the money, aerial control is the most effective for feral hog management,” said Clayton Wolf, Director of Wildlife for the Texas Parks and Wildlife. “We are reaching out to Texans asking them not to be too conservative with their harvests. We are encouraging them to coop with their neighbors, share costs, and join forces. Working together is the only way we can gain the upper hand on this exploding, nuisance and dangerous problem.”


Ted Nugent is happy to lend a hand in a return aerial engagement with Quaca:

“We have pork on the run, get the gun!” Nugent exclaims during the show."


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> If you have video on demand and get the sportsman channel check out last weeks Aporkalypse '13 Pigman episode with Ted Nugent. We simply can't kill enough feral hods in Texas to control the population right now.
> 
> ""Two-thirds of the feral hog population has to be killed just to maintain their numbers. They are fervent breeders and we've found, for the money, aerial control is the most effective for feral hog management," said Clayton Wolf, Director of Wildlife for the Texas Parks and Wildlife. "We are reaching out to Texans asking them not to be too conservative with their harvests. We are encouraging them to coop with their neighbors, share costs, and join forces. Working together is the only way we can gain the upper hand on this exploding, nuisance and dangerous problem."
> 
> ...


I have the Sportman's Channel but I have never seen Pigman on it. I have been reduced to going to his website and waiting for the episodes to be posted there. Kills me. "It just ain't right Jib!" Guess I'll have to look again, and if it isn't there, I'm gonna shank my television.

-Pig Down... :lol:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is no more pig season in Tennessee. They have have been marked for eradication. Evidently this way the outfitters can't keep bringing them into the state and releasing them. You can kill them whenever and wherever and however you want but you have to work with landowners. I have never eaten one but aside from exposing yourself to brucelosis I don't know if it's worth gutting them. People say they are nothing like domesticated pigs.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have eaten them by the hundreds over the years.. As long as you eat a sow or a Bar (barrow/castrated) wild hog you are ok.. The wild boar are NASTY as hell. You can actually smell them from a hundred yards or so. Once you smell it one time you will always remember it the next time.. But I have had some damn fine wild pork over the years. It is mainly how it is prepared... Although Brucellosis is carried by swine, it is not as common now as it was in the past.. I remember we have to bleed cattle for Bangs when I was younger but it is not required anymore..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I have seen aporkopolis, with Ted Nugent, and Pigman, and I must state, I liked It..
As for the ethics, well I assume that if they dont reduce them dramaticaly then there will be vehichle deaths on the roads, and even maulings, Im sure there are some now.
as for the sportmans part, I dont know about fourwheelers, but any dog that will on command chase after a wildhog with teeth, and hold them down while a man sticks them with a knife or cuts their throat, that is HISTORIC. Any man, woman, child can sit in a tree stand and line up the crosshairs on a gun, and pull the trigger. Bam, deer, hog, elk whatever, down. 
Yes, I comprehend that the animal is fighting for its life, but to go in and stick a pig with a knife, to take life that way, will foreever change a person. One of my friends loves to eradicate prairie dogs, gets absolutely happy, but he freaqed out when a baby pigeon in the woodpile at work was stranded for a couple of days, and after it was obvious the little fella wasn't gonna make it, I put on a pair of gloves and snapped its neck. My buddy was like "oh my God, I heard the bones break" how could you do that? and I asked him if he would rather wait nd watch it starve to death or freeze?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, also Steve Renella do the same heart stab witha knife, and you could see the "effect" on film.
anyone that has marked or castereated hogs will tell you, that damn thing will squeell and it will be something you wont soon forget.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I don't consider any method against an invasive species that does billions of dollars in damage to farmers fields "not hunting". If it were an invading army, I would not give them a "sporting chance". The idea is to simply kill as many of them as possible using any means available. The by-product of killing pigs, you can eat them.
> 
> By the way, buying bacon in the store is not hunting. They were slaughtered. I don't care how bacon winds up on my plate as long as it does. ::clapping::
> 
> Hope your efforts go well Leon.


Hunting is hunting and harvesting is another...all noble in my book. Evasive species need to be removed and if they can be harvested at the same time, I call that a win win


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

No matter the animal, if you don't feel something when you kill them, you aren't right in the head. The fact of the matter is we need to eat and hunting is the most noble way. If a person complains and they don't hunt but buy their meat at the store, their just a hypocrite. Even veterinarians because animals were displaced when the fields were cleared. Everything has an impact on everything else.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I gotta say, after seeing the farmer's face when describing his losses to the feral hogs I felt only a sense of satisfaction. You know, I have heard lots of things about it even from guys who been at this for almost all their lives and I just didn't see it. Maybe I was lucky. We got 5 of them, mine was second to biggest, then the next morning we gutted a red hundred pounder boar split him in half and put him on the smoker trailer all day. It was amazing. That being said, the beasts all grew up on this seed farm eating clover, millet and different wild food. It was really sweet and delicate despite his violent capture (yes we took them all ALIVE!) One dog had him on the snout, one dog had him by the ear and another had him by his big ol nuts :smile:

It was a crazy time. There was dogs barking, running PEOPLE screaming, pigs screaming, I'm trying to watch the night vision while driving the FJ AND keeping up on the radio with the guys. At one point someone radioed "Ghaaah!" and that's all I heard for like five minutes while all hell breaks loose down in the creekbeds along the finger, I'm thinking "could he be dead?" and sure enough Aaron pops up from the woods, he'd fallen into the creek with the hog and the dogs went berserk on it. All night it was periods of waiting and then all out action in every direction so chaotic you just had to gang up and get pulling at something, whether it was a dog, another hunter, a hog, a log you name it. There was a full grown bat on my fedora all night and everyone thought it was a feather or decoration =) Then this guy asks me what it means and I touched it next thing you know everyone was on the forest floor including me swatting at it. We laughed.

I don't know, in all I'd say that was the most violent, gritty crazy hunt I ever went on, definitely the hardest and most punishing, but I will be back out there the minute they call me. By far the best hunt ever. It was much less like hunting and more like running down fugitives with a lynch mob. The fact we took them all live is just more testosterone points for the bragging pool. Not many people can say they ran down a 300lb hog and put a knee on its neck, dragged it back kicking and screaming through underbrush from hell and took a picture. They ended up keeping the biggest boar for training more hog dogs because they have pups on the way. We ate one and the rest are being fed on apples a few weeks before they get taken to the processor. I should have about 160lb of meat coming here soon. We ended up having one hell of a time, fixing some problems for an honest farmer and making some new friends connected with some serious prepper stuff. We call it prepping, out there they call it any old day in south GA. I met guys who will never get starved out, know how to do basically anything and live off the land in a big way. Every one of those guys had farms or mini farms and dealt locally.


----------



## rfrobinson (May 17, 2013)

What part of GA? We hunt a lot down in Randolph County.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Man, let me in, and I will schedule a vacation...Would love to be in that action.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I've watched the hog hunters in Texas, I think, on TV. They use gators, 4 wheelers and horses. I would_ love _to go hog hunting on a horse! Or on a 4 wheeler, if that's all there was. I think it would be a blast. Just think of all that meat for the taking. And I love me some pork. It's my favorite meat.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

rfrobinson said:


> What part of GA? We hunt a lot down in Randolph County.


Not sure, it was outside Grovetown if that rings a bell


----------

